# after a D&E or D&C...



## moderngal (Jun 7, 2006)

if you had a D&E or D&C, can you tell me a little about your expereince afterwards?
I was told to expect bleeding and cramping, both of which I've had very little.
I was also told no sex for 4 weeks- that seems like an eternity. Is this standard?
How long until you felt "normal" again?


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I had some painful cramping for a couple of days but really didn't bleed very long. Four weeks is a normal reccomendation to avoid infection. I was told to avoid stenuous activity for about a week and I was pretty careful, but within a few days or so I felt pretty normal physically. Just like I was having a period. And like I said I didn't really have much bleeding at all. My D&C was to remove some retained placenta, so I don't know if that makes any difference in recovery. I had a hysteroscopy at the same time.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I had a d&c and experienced very little cramping and very little bleeding at first. I was told not to have sex for 3 weeks but did when the bleeding stopped which was probably a week later







Between the d&c and my next period (which was about 2 weeks after the d&c) I had some brown tinged and brown stringy mucous but that was all. When my period did start it seemed to go on forever but it was probably about 7 days. It would start and seem to be about to stop and then start again. I hope that helps. I had a hard time trying to abstain for the amount of time they advised and we didn't make it that long and nothing happened but I'm not at all certain it was the best thing to do. I know how confusing it is and it was especially frustrating to be told to wait to make love. Judging from the number of women I've heard say they got pg again before their next period though, I guess that's not all that uncommon.

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Sos orry you are going through this. After my d&c, I had almost no vleeding for 2 days, then a bit of period-like cramping and bleeding for about a week. I think we were told to avoid intercourse for 2 weeks, at which point I had a f/u visit with my midwife, and she cleared me for "normal" activity at that point.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## jen&james (Oct 27, 2005)

I had a D&E this last tuesday and I only had bleedining one day and spotting for 2, nothing now. No cramping at all. I have been told to wait 2 weeks before having sex again. I am hoping my cycle returns in 4 weeks so we can start TTC again.


----------



## LeighW (May 10, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.

I had my second D&C on Tuesday. Although they told me to expect bleeding and cramping, I have had very little. I didn't have much last time either.

My ob says no sex for 5 days. Four weeks sounds long to me.

As far as feeling normal--it's hard to remember. My last one was 2 years ago. I think I felt better (as in, hormones normalized) in a few weeks. Right now, I still feel like crap, but it was only 3 days ago.

Take care.


----------



## vickjul (Mar 19, 2007)

The doctor who did my D&C simply said to wait until I felt like I was "ready." I bled for nearly two weeks, so we ended up waiting 2 1/2 ... and I apparently got pregnant the first time we were back together. Am at 5 weeks now, but the prognosis for this pregnancy isn't looking good.







: The doctor I saw today (due to complications with the current pregnancy) said that she generally recommends patients wait six weeks or until hCG levels return to normal and that she certainly would encourage any patient to wait more than two. Said that with a D&C/D&E your body goes through much of the same stress that it would with a delivery and that it's best to give your body as much recovery time as you would give it after a vaginal delivery.


----------

